# Add data to a DVD-RW



## Penny Honey (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it possible to add data (pictures) to a DVD-RW or CD-RW? If I save pictures on a disc, I would like to add more to it until it's full. I have a program called Sonic I use to save data on. I haven't been able to figure out how or even if I can add data. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

yes u can, when u put in the CD-RW or DVD-RW and want to add files to it, it should ask u whether you'd like to add data to the current session. u can only do this however if u haven't finalized the disc. rewritable discs save data in sessions, as long as u don't close or finalize the disc u can keep adding files until it's full.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have Vista, format the drive with the new Live File System. You will then be able to add files or erase files that are already on the DVD, even if not re-writable.

If you use Sonic and the standard format, then you need to be sure that your settings specify that it is a multisession disk. You can then add data later in another session and close it after it is full.

The Live File System can only be read on XP and Vista.


----------



## Penny Honey (Jul 23, 2007)

I have windows XP and I'm using Sonic. Should I click "Verify data written to the disc after burning". Should I click Overburn (by Sectors)? These options show up when I click on the little wrench that gives options. Thank you for your patience, I'm new to this.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I see no advantage to using RW for archiving photos multi-session. The only option RW gives you for mastered recordings is that you can erase the entire disk and start over. If you want to record multi-session use record-once media. Using mastering software and multi-session you use about 15Mb for each session just in housekeeping. So you wouldn&#8217;t want to add individual photos as a separate session.

Some people like RW for packet writing. With packet writing you format the RW and it works like a slow hard drive on your computer. You can add and delete stuff just like you would on a hard drive. Sonic bought DLA from Veritas but is now associated with Roxio. So your packet writing would be either DLA or DirectCD. I think DirectCD is sometimes referred to as Drag-to-Disk or something similar in some Roxio software. 

Packet writing isn&#8217;t a very secure way to archive photos IMO. People tend to lose stuff packet written to RW. Some people get good use of packet writing for adding stuff immediately as a back up until they accumulate enough to write a permanent CD. Once the disk is formatted you don&#8217;t use extra space adding individual photos with packet writing.

The Live File System in Vista is a packet writing system. It is a good system for record-once media in that it is secure and relatively compatible. With RW you have the vulnerability and compatibility problems you have with other packet writing software. 

Vista also has mastering software like XP that lets you write regular multi-session. The XP burner defaults to multi-session so there is nothing to set up or check if you want to write multi-session. Just drag or paste your photos to the drive that is the burner and XP will burn them for you. But the XP burner won&#8217;t write to DVD where the Vista mastering software will.


----------

